# Counter Surfing



## neptune4322 (Apr 23, 2020)

We have a four month old Golden Retriever puppy. Our puppy counter surfs even though
there is no food on the countertops. There are only appliances and canisters. What have
you done that successfully prevents this behavior. Thank you very much.


----------



## livduse (Dec 14, 2019)

Gus never was a counter surfer, but my suggestion would be to fill an empty soda can with pennies. Give the can a good shake the second your puppy’s paws touch the counter. It should shock him/her into getting down. Once they stop doing it when you’re in the room, try hiding out of sight to shake it.


----------



## Ontariodogsitter (Feb 23, 2020)

This is something I have used with different dogs, mainly to stay off furniture, might work on counters, takes only few times and lesson seems to be learned.
If you have a pant hanger with metal clips that move freely on the metal bar, just put on any surface you don't want the dog to go, it makes a bit of noise and is probably unpleasant to touch.


----------



## 3goldens2keep (Feb 13, 2019)

We set a trap! Empty can with coins in it sealed so the coins will not come out. Put on counter sitting on a dish towel that has your pups favorite scent on it! Dog smells something good, enters the kitchen and pulls down the towel with the can....the noise will do the trick, although you may have to set it up a couple of times...


----------



## SRW (Dec 21, 2018)

This solution to preventing this and other undesirable behavior is obedience training. 
Teaching a pup to sit, come, lay down, heel, and understand what NO means isn't difficult unless you let a bunch of bad behavior develop first.


----------



## Ontariodogsitter (Feb 23, 2020)

In a imperfect world with almost, but not quite perfectly trained dogs an occasional trick is very useful.
I was house sitting on Vancouver Island last year, with the most lovable and reasonably well trained Chocolate Lab.
Instructions from the home owner specified that the new couch was off limits to the dog, he did have 2 different beds and his own leather chair (I swear) 
to protect the couch the family put dining room chairs on the couch every night...
Since I wanted to follow wishes of the owners to protect the couch, but unveiling to move the chairs every night, out came the old "metal hangers" trick


----------

